# stoner rock



## joskey (Aug 9, 2010)

My mate showed me a awesome band called kyuss, i love them, aparently there 'stoner rock'

Was wondering if anyone knew any other bands like this, i absolutely love them 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc-7FXzbeA0

A song of theres called green machine


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 9, 2010)

Go to Pandora.com
Its free!
They have something called the Music Genome Project.
Make a Kyuss Radio Station and sit back and enjoy.
Their usually pretty good about finding other artists with similar taste.
Its meant to be a radio station not a pick what you want to hear station.
You give them a starting point and they take it from there.
If you press the skip button a few too many times in an hour they won't let you press the skip button until the next hour.
Hope It Helps 
DUBS


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 10, 2010)

Check out Modest Mouse If you haven't already.


----------



## EmptyWords (Aug 10, 2010)

i didnt listen to the band you said but check out bongzilla, you may like them. my friend listens to them.


----------



## joskey (Aug 10, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> Go to Pandora.com
> Its free!
> They have something called the Music Genome Project.
> Make a Kyuss Radio Station and sit back and enjoy.
> ...


I'm not in the USA so i cant access it lol ><


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 12, 2010)

joskey said:


> I'm not in the USA so i cant access it lol ><


Hmmmm
Do you have iTunes over where you live?
they have suggestions of similar artists in their Online Store.

THis is what I do for my tunes.
download Bit Torrent its free just make sure its the legit one and not some virus. should be easy to find.

when you have the client on your 'puter go ahead and type in thepiratebay.org in your url.
this is the best sight for torrents out there, good community of people sharing albums and discographies.
just type in whatever you want, when the results show up, organize the list by most seeders.
You want the most seeders. (abbreviated, 'SE')
click the one you want and be sure to read the comments of other users at the bottom of the page. they indicate if the torrent is of high quality, contains malicious software, etc. 
when you want to download the torrent, click on the little link in green letters that says "Download This Torrent" NOT the big green button that simply says "DOWNLOAD" "enjoy movies, tv shows, music and games on your browser" this is merely an advertisement that will lead you to another page.

DUBS 

DUBS


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 12, 2010)

tool is a badass band. check them out.


----------



## JonathanBlaze (Aug 12, 2010)

Them Crooked Vultures
The Black Keys
Wolfmother
Queens of Stoneage
Muse
Kings of Leon

Not all "stoner rock" but decent bands for sure. Check out The Black Keys. You will like them.


----------



## matool (Aug 12, 2010)

*kyuss is a shit hot band and if you want more check out bands like - unida with jhon garcia as well as slo burn *
*and as for bongzilla, outstanding if you like that look for bands called sleep or capriccorns could not beleve it. there awesome *


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 12, 2010)

For me its gotta be late 60's/early 70's stuff (hell, everyone was smokin' weed at that point...)

[video=youtube;_2wud_RqEaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2wud_RqEaM[/video]
[video=youtube;dLDalZ4-53g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLDalZ4-53g[/video]
[video=youtube;xPEt5OTR6Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPEt5OTR6Vc[/video]
[video=youtube;hCBbKBSttFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCBbKBSttFw[/video]

I DID have a folder on my computer with unzipped "stoner rock" stuff in it but I can't find it now...Santana and Mike Oldfield are my interpritation of it anyway


----------



## joskey (Aug 13, 2010)

JonathanBlaze said:


> Them Crooked Vultures
> The Black Keys
> Wolfmother
> Queens of Stoneage
> ...


lol i already listen to all of them


----------



## joskey (Aug 13, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> Hmmmm
> Do you have iTunes over where you live?
> they have suggestions of similar artists in their Online Store.
> 
> ...


where not some 3rd world country or anything, i just cant go on the site coz im not in the usa, yeah i have itunes, and i know how to torrent xD, but thanks for the similar artist thing ;D


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Check out www.stonerrock.com lots of good bands and info.


[video=youtube;UqOoGBvJBK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqOoGBvJBK4[/video]

[video=youtube;zj9IAvv32wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE[/video]

[video=youtube;DUvkIuxq3OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUvkIuxq3OM[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bongzilla
Weedeater
SunnO
High on Fire
Clutch
St Vitus
Electric Wizard 
Shrinebuilder
Goatsnake
The Obsessed 
Fu Manchu
Acid King
Mastodon



let me know if you want more..........


----------

